# SEMS mark on gold



## Danielle (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi there,
Can someone help. I have just bought a chain which has 3 different marks on it. It is marked SEMS and B873 and 14. The acid test does come out ok for 14ct but I am worried what SEMS means. Does anyone know?
Thanks
Danielle


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 25, 2012)

Is the chain a mesh or textile or decco look to it? Probably stands for "Semi finished Gold", aka plated. Did you do a scrape test?


----------



## Danielle (Jan 25, 2012)

It looks like a finished chain - yellow and white gold (although the white is slightly fading but this isnt too unusual)....

I scratched on the slate and put acid on the slate and the mark didnt disappear. I also put the acid directly on the chain and it stayed clear. I know there are certain types of plated which still pass the acid test though this is why i am worried...


----------



## Danielle (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a photo of it... can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## jack_burton (Jan 25, 2012)

There are gold buyers around the forums here with about a thousand times more experience than I, so I would defer their wiser judgement, but to my relatively inexperienced eye- it looks like plated nickel to me.

Also a Moderater might want to move this from general chat to help wanted or another more appropriate section.


----------



## Geo (Jan 25, 2012)

is it magnetic? did you scratch deeper than any plating would be? how long did you leave the test solution on the scratch? did you try a higher karat test solution? how did it do? did you do a side by side scratch test with a known piece of 14K? what was the outcome?


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 25, 2012)

The link used to join the latch with the bracelet is not soldered...that's a red flag to me. 

Like Geo mentioned, check with a magnet; also file & check the color underneath. If copper or silvery, no good; if its still yellow, apply a drop of 10k test solution & check for brass.

Phil


----------



## qst42know (Jan 25, 2012)

Are you trying to save it, or decide to buy it?

File deep if you just need to test it.

And I agree an open jump ring is always suspect, but the clasp may have been a quick replacement.


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks all.

I scratched it quite a lot and it looked gold underneath and the acid test was still fine (left acid on for quite a while). it isnt magnetic. So I am feeling a bit more confident about it.

good point about the unsoldered link though.

how do you test for copper?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 26, 2012)

Danielle said:


> how do you test for copper?



If you acid tested the item, then you did test for copper. Copper will bubble green when you find it under gold plating.

This is a good item to study on testing;
The Pawnbrokers Guide to Testing Metals
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=3624&p=30753&hilit=pawnbrokers#p30753

Jim


----------



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all your advice and the article - very informative.

My refiner bought the item with no issues so looks like I was worrying for nothing and SEMS doesnt mean anything in particular.

Love this forum!


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 26, 2012)

I did a search yesterday & found Sems jewelers in Turkey... maybe from over there?

Phil


----------

